# Corfu campsites



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Has anyone been to any of these Corfu campsites 

AGIOS MATHEOS Chalikouna


DIONYSSOS BEACH Gouvia, Kato Korakiana 

DOLPHIN Ag.Ioannisi, Karousades 

IPPOKAMBOS (SEA HORSE) Messoggi 

IPSOS IDEAL Ipsos 

KARDA BEACH Dassia 

cut and paste not shouting

stan

Stan

KAROUSADES Karousades 

KERKYRA CAMPING Ipsos 

KONTOKALI BEACH INTERNATIONAL KONTOKALI

KORMARIE Kormari Dassia 

PALEOKASTRITSA Paleokastritsa 

PARADISE Pirgi 

PELEKAS Vatos 

PELECAS Chavares-Vatou 

RODA BEACH Roda 

SAN GEORGE Kavadades


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

hi dethleff

We called in to have a look at the DIONYSSOS BEACH site whilst on holiday in Corfu last year. It was in May at the start of the holiday season, not very many people there. The facilities looked clean and tidy, the site caters for motorhomes, caravans and tents also has a few static chalets. Not all pitches were level, site is terraced with limited electric hook ups. Had communal cooking and barbeque areas which seemed quite unusual. We are going back to Corfu again in May but alas not in our van and will try to visit some of the other sites you have listed. We hope to travel to Corfu in our van, it is a long term ambition to spend 3 months or so touring Greece starting and finishing in Corfu, our favourite island.


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks Brian I would appreciate that if you get
time. The site you mentioned is the only one I have found so far with a website.
Stan


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hello Stan,

I have been to many hotels in Gouvia but never visited the camping site.
Gouvia is excellent, and ideally located to visit Corfu town.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> The site you mentioned is the only one I have found so far with a website.
> Stan


Hi Stan;

Greek campsite owners haven't exactly embraced the internet and it can be difficult finding links. I used a bit of lateral thinking and came up with these.....

www.sunshine-campings.gr
click on 'search by map' for camping karda, or

www.kardacamp.gr

http://travel.diadiktyo.net/karousades-camping

http://karoussadescamping.gr

http://www.kerkyras.com/campingpaleokastritsa/enpage1.html

http://www.paradisevillage.gr/camping_bungalows.htm

http://www.san-george-camping.com/

http://www.pure-places.com/Korfu/Default_Camping.htm

I'm sure theres quite a few more - try googling with 'kerkyra' or 'kerkyras' and 'camping' in the search. The Germans are also crazy about Greece so try using 'korfu' and/or 'griechenland' in the search as well.

Have you got a map yet? Road editions are about the best and most accurate ones, a few more links....

http://www.road.gr/road_en/maps/maps.asp?id=408

which you can buy here or in any good bookshops isbn 9608481074

http://www.mapsworldwide.com/map_12611.htm

We toured mainland Greece and the peloponese twice in 2001/2 and love the place, never visited corfu but its on the list. Have a great one

pete.


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks to all for your help. very useful.
Brian try this website
http://www.agni.gr/message_boards/default.asp

Regards
Stan


----------

